# The Old Boar Bristle Brush



## rleeq (Jul 29, 2009)

Once upon a time, more years ago than I can remember, I had quite long hair. It reached the middle of my back. I remember buying a Boar Bristle brush once upon a time though I can't seem to pin down when it was.
Though most of my hair has now fallen out, and I ware it close cropped, I still have that old brush. Shortly after I brought my two cats home I happened across it and thought it would be purfect to brush the cats with. You must understand than probably 1/3 of the bristles have broken off till the edge of the brush is quite short and gives it an overall roundness in shape.
My cats love being brushed which I do at least twice a week as well as whenever they jump into my lap and I happen to think of it. Two curious things: one is that my male will open his mouth when I brush his face as if he were trying to get his teeth brushed. I've tried to offer him a real tooth brush but he doesn't seem interested in that9 well other than to take mine from the bathroom counter sometimes but only as far as the floor where he leaves it.
The other curious item is that he tries to bite the bristles of this old brush. He doesn't do this when I'm brushing him but if I lay the brush down beside his. As well he is not trying to brush his face or rub against the brush, when I lay the brush down, he is actually nibbling at the bristles.
It's just one of his quirks I guess.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a fake boar bristle brush (plastic bristles) I use on my boys, Teddy likes biting the bristles. He will grab it with is front paws, pin it down and chew away. 

Kitties can be rather silly.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Missy likes to chew on the plastic broom bristles after eating. I've managed to cut down on this by brushing along her mouth with a cat brush after she's eaten. Is it a habit, or is it sort of dental flossing? Zenobi used to drag her teeth through the grass I grew for her. Missy gets grass stuck in her throat and guess what that causes.


----------

